# GSTC and RRSP in StudioTax



## razz (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Folks, 

I'm late filling my taxed, not wise, but I'm learning. The government owes me, so it's not that bad. I'm filling my 2010 taxes and I've used the RRSP dollar amounts limit/unused-contributions for StudioTax's tax 2010 RRSP contributions. I've contributed $9,000 that year and have a nice return. 

_From my CRA account:_
2010 RRSP deduction limit	$11,638.00
2009 unused RRSP contributions	$2,705.

My question is for the following year 2011, do I have to wait for a reassessment and use the updated RRSP limit/unused-contributions? Or can I file 2010 and 2011 together, in 2011 I've contributed $11,000.

_From my CRA account:_
2011 RRSP deduction limit	$11,638.00
2010 unused RRSP contributions	$2,705.00

Also for GSTC (Goods and Services Tax Credits), do I simply just check the box indicating to apply GST/HST credit? I do not see any calculations/estimates if any I will be receiving on any tax forms in StudioTax. Any help is appreciated. 

Cheers, 
Martin


----------



## razz (Oct 21, 2014)

Also just noticed, I've opened my RRSP on March 01, 2011, and contributed the $9,000 dollars that same day. The banks official-tax-receipt has a date of March 02, 2011. The deadline being March 01, 2011. Do I simply send them the confirmation of contribution from the bank (which I have), vs the official-tax-receipt which has the date of March 02, 2011?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If StudioTax is similar to other tax programs I've used, it will auto-calculate your new limit and carry it forward to the next year's return for you. So just open up a return for 2011, tell it where to find your 2010 return, and see what happens. 

You just check the box and the government will determine if you're eligible for anything regarding the GST/HST credit.

On your question about the dates, I am not too sure about that one.


----------

